# GT



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

well its about 4.5 inches total body length, has thick orange band on cadual and dorsal fins, also dorsal fin has a long pointed end, what do you think, is he a little male?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

one more


----------



## LakaDazed (Dec 21, 2003)

male. females have yellow instead of orange around the tips of the fins


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

LakaDazed said:


> male. females have yellow instead of orange around the tips of the fins
> [snapback]884085[/snapback]​


that's one hell of a theory you have there









it is a male, but not for that crazy ass reason. the band on the tail is very thick, which indicates a male


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

cool, thanks, I will look forward to his lump growing


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

keep on top of your water, gt's get internal parasites like its goin outa style


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

micus said:


> keep on top of your water, gt's get internal parasites like its goin outa style
> [snapback]884119[/snapback]​


ooh yes, I pride myself on my tank being at 100% best conditions at all times, I havent personally seen another tank as well cared for as my own, except for my fieonces tank which I take care of too :nod:


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

LakaDazed said:


> male. females have yellow instead of orange around the tips of the fins
> [snapback]884085[/snapback]​














lemmywinks said:


> LakaDazed said:
> 
> 
> > male. females have yellow instead of orange around the tips of the fins
> ...













pamonster said:


> cool, thanks, I will look forward to his lump growing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "lump" is called a kok

lemmy taught me that


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

psychofish21 said:


> LakaDazed said:
> 
> 
> > male. females have yellow instead of orange around the tips of the fins
> ...


No it's called a nuchal hump. Only chinese people and the wannabe chinese refer to it as a kok, because that's a chinese word. It's a big fad among hybrid people mostly to talk about how much they love their fish's big, throbbing kok, but most normal people realize that makes you look ridiculous.

Nuchal hump, not kok, nuchal hump.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > LakaDazed said:
> ...


Word


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > LakaDazed said:
> ...


dont be jealous that im getting a big kok soon. I love big koks you know.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> psychofish21 said:
> 
> 
> > LakaDazed said:
> ...


first off psychofish, dont give out wrong information that i suposably told you :laugh:

It is called a nuchal hump on american and african cichlids (this includes green terrors). it would also be called a nuchal hump on asian cichlids (even though not many get much of one). Flowerhorns and other asian hybrids have what are known as "koks" (It's an Asian word which basicly means head). And twitcho, it is not rediculous to call it a kok if it is on a flowerhorn, king kong parrot, or the like, no matter what you may think


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> And twitcho, it is not rediculous to call it a kok if it is on a flowerhorn, king kong parrot, or the like, no matter what you may think
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't say it is ridiculous, I said it makes you look ridiculous, and yes it does.


----------



## Hoser98 (Dec 31, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > And twitcho, it is not rediculous to call it a kok if it is on a flowerhorn, king kong parrot, or the like, no matter what you may think
> ...


I'm going with this as well, I don't want to hear about anyones "kok" nor would I talk about my own.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

elTwitcho said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > And twitcho, it is not rediculous to call it a kok if it is on a flowerhorn, king kong parrot, or the like, no matter what you may think
> ...


completely subjective. most, if not all, flowerhorn/hybrid enthusiasts refer to the nuchal hump as a kok


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

elTwitcho, and Hoser98 out of curiosity would you consider a bunch of P's a shoal?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

elTwitcho, and Hoser98 out of curiosity would you consider a bunch of P's a shoal?


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

elTwitcho, and Hoser98 out of curiosity would you consider a bunch of P's a shoal? (I know the correct


----------



## FreakyAcidTripper (Dec 7, 2004)

f*ck way too many posts. sorry


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

that's a female, no doubts about it.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

FreakyAcidTripper said:


> elTwitcho, and Hoser98 out of curiosity would you consider a bunch of P's a shoal?
> [snapback]887734[/snapback]​


What's a bunch? 200 in the wild? In that case yeah. 10 in an aquarium? No, because they don't exibit shoaling behavior, they just sit in the same tank.


----------



## shaft (Jul 2, 2004)

Is it ture that female GT's tend to have an overall darker color to them?


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

color doesn't matter, the length of the fins doesn't matter, what does matter is the shape of the fish. if you've seen enough green terrors, then you'll know that the fish posted is a female.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Phatboy said:


> color doesn't matter, the length of the fins doesn't matter, what does matter is the shape of the fish. if you've seen enough green terrors, then you'll know that the fish posted is a female.
> [snapback]891138[/snapback]​


I think you may be wrong about the color and fins....


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > And twitcho, it is not rediculous to call it a kok if it is on a flowerhorn, king kong parrot, or the like, no matter what you may think
> ...


Dont be jealous that my red devil has a big kok, i love a big kok you know


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

pamonster said:


> Phatboy said:
> 
> 
> > color doesn't matter, the length of the fins doesn't matter, what does matter is the shape of the fish. if you've seen enough green terrors, then you'll know that the fish posted is a female.
> ...


color? perhaps it does matter (in some cases).

fins? I'm 100% correct (doesn't prove anything regarding the sex of the fish).










I can bet that's a female green terror.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Fins have a big thing to do with sexing the fish. much more than body shape. I have had a male that had a body shape almost exactly like that, would you mind explaning to me how that happened then?


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Phatboy said:


> pamonster said:
> 
> 
> > Phatboy said:
> ...


Well, I've taken 2 courses on fish ecology, while studying for my Animal Ecology major at Iowa State University, and I know 2 Dr.'s that disagree with you and have tought me different. I'm sure there is cases in some fish that fins dont matter, but to say that generaly would be wrong. In this case, I am going to take the professionals advice. As for my GT, I could care less if it is male or female, I just started to think I see him getting a nuchal hump, and since he/she is still small I posted a pic to get some opinions...thanks all, I guess I'll let you know what it is in a few months.....


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm wasn't talking about "fish" in general. I was directing that statement to the sexing of your green terror.


----------



## Phatboy (Dec 14, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> Fins have a big thing to do with sexing the fish. much more than body shape. I have had a male that had a body shape almost exactly like that, would you mind explaning to me how that happened then?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


would you happen to have a picture of that particular green terror?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Phatboy said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > Fins have a big thing to do with sexing the fish. much more than body shape. I have had a male that had a body shape almost exactly like that, would you mind explaning to me how that happened then?
> ...


no I dont. I got rid of the little sh*t about a year ago


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Phatboy said:


> I'm wasn't talking about "fish" in general. I was directing that statement to the sexing of your green terror.
> [snapback]894353[/snapback]​


aah cool
I wasnt trying to be an ass or anything
thats just what I have learned
like I said when its a little bigger i'll post another pic and it should clear up any debate.


----------

